# Windows 8 or Ios 10



## Faild (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey, I'm very confused right now as I don't know what to buy.

My choise is either a laptop like this which is on great sale now 
HP Pavilion 14-b141sa Touchscreen 14
slash
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1078866.htm?CMPID=DRT01&_$ja=tsid:29247|cc:|prd:1078866|cat:technology+%3E+laptops+and+netbooks

OR
Imac i5 4gb ram
slash
Imac i7 4gb ram

I'm gonna use my computer for school work, making websites, watching movies. Typical student + making websites


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I wouldn't go for either. They are both fairly old PCs.

Are you a college student?

What is your budget for a laptop?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

2 of those are in the £300 to £400 price range if that is your budget then Macs are out of the question


----------



## Faild (Jul 2, 2013)

the 1st laptop is on sale from 600 to 400.
And i got enough money for new i5 mac
College - law last year then uni -law

Also was puting in mind mac as i use their app - rapidweaver to create some websites when customer has higher expectations


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is your budget for the laptop?

You also may be able to contact websites and tell them you are a student which in return will give you discounts.


----------



## Faild (Jul 2, 2013)

I would say £450-500 is the maximum of maximum.
I don't care about graphic card because I need to drop my gamming attitute

I understand it is not alot, however my stepdad last year got laptop for 360 quid worth 560 atm... and is very good have i7 or i5, 8gb ram never get too hot..

I just want get something good which will keep me company during college. I own tablet samsung galaxy 2 10.1 if that helps...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This would be perfect but it does go over by a little bit:

The Dell Online Store: My Basket

If you either look around for a better price or contact Dell and say you are a student you can bring the price down.


----------



## Faild (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay will do it now, but whats wrong with 
HP Pavilion 14-b141sa Touchscreen 14
?


Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop Details | Dell UK
for the same price
Cpu bit better, not much tho
less memory
no touch screen(bit usless but sitll)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hp laptops have a history of heat and solder issues go for Dell,asus,samsung,even some acers can be ok


----------



## Faild (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah old ones were terible with this, as i owned quite few of them + screen bracket...
However the new HP pav got absolutely great reviews.
But why you remove mini mac from mind ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is not a laptop


----------



## Faild (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, but it does not have to be laptop.
Reason why I didn't include PC is because I don't wanna pc  
Either laptop or mini mac because then i can take it either to office or stay at home


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Then you should state that but a mini is far less convenient and requires a screen


----------



## Faild (Jul 2, 2013)

what about those two
ACER Aspire E1-571 15.6" Laptop Deals | Pcworld
SAMSUNG Series 3 NP370R5E 15.6" Laptop - Silver Deals | Pcworld


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would opt for the samsung I have one and it does well for me so I may be bias


----------



## Faild (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay  Thank you for your help i wish i could have mac within samsung lol  however it is illegal and yeah not gonna work


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Feel adventurous? Try the Dell auction site.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Macs are only good for music or art design other than that I see no reason to spend the outrageous price for them.

The Samsung you listed should work out just fine for you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

MC your showing a Bias about Macs they are more than that, I know since my own son has one and can do anything on it that windows can do, and these days they are no more expensive than many makers there are literally loads of higher price laptops with no better build quality or hardware.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

They may have the ability to do similar items that Windows can do however I am not a fan of how much they cost.

I've used Mac and I just explaining that the extra cost isn't worth the item. You pay more for the Apple name rather than the PC.

If you compare a new 15" MacBook Pro vs. a Dell Inspiron 15R with Touch Screen with basically identical specs the Mac will cost you $1200 more then the Dell.

Apple - MacBook Pro with Retina display - Technical Specifications

Dell Inspiron 15R Available with Touch Screen | Dell

They don't make a bad item at all just a very expensive one :wink:.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Just a few others in the higher price range https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...-US:official&tbm=shop&tbs=price:1,ppr_min:900
granted some are down as gaming, but you get the idea they are no better on price etc and Acer also make them in the V3 and NX series there are others


----------

